# Easier meal?



## ArabianStar (Jun 3, 2011)

I see many people have their mice on..oats..bird seed..this and that and this. But is there anything I can get that will be ok for mice that is just buying one bag of something? (I found a baby wild mouse and am trying to save it..so far so good) I always give some occasional treats, but for a main diet can I just buy a bag of mouse food at the pet shop?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As mentioned in the other thread, what kind of food she'll need is heavily dependent on what kind of mouse she is. If she's just a wild house mouse (mus musculus) then mouse food from the pet shop should be fine. Many of the other mouse species have somewhat different nutritional needs, from heavy insect eaters to very low protein diets.


----------

